# Ready for snow!



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

I just suddenly have the fever, can't wait for the sno show in Novi and hopefully will see snow for Dec 1.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I was ready in July when we had the first 90 degree day!!! Screw 90 give me -10 and 8" of fresh snow!!!


----------



## T4HALO (Aug 23, 2006)

Relax fellas it's just around the corner. Enjoy hunting season first.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Hunting will always be my favorite but i'm ready to ride. I can enjoy both though, last yr. on Thanksgiving weekend I brought my sled up to camp for the first ride of the year, putted around camp(down to the store,grandparents cabin,etc.) on the sled and on the last morning shot a 108" 8 pt. What a weekend.

I've never rode in the UP and really want to plan a few trips up there this yr.

Ryan


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Itchin' to go said:


> I've never rode in the UP and really want to plan a few trips up there this yr.
> 
> Ryan


Is there any other place TO "ride" in MI!!!!


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

riverman said:


> Is there any other place TO "ride" in MI!!!!



Not any like the UP, or so i'm told.....Trust me i'm working on it this yr. Last yr was my first year back into snowmobiling since I was a kid, so i'm working on meeting new riding buddies, too much $$ to drive up by myself and last yr I couldnt talk the few people I do know that ride to drive any farther than an hour to ride.

After seeing pics of all the riding up there, i'll be up there for sure this year.

Ryan


----------



## T4HALO (Aug 23, 2006)

be careful riding during hunting season. last year I was hunting state land, we recieved a few inches of snow, I'm driving my 3/4 ton Cummins 4x4 out of the woods. A guy on a sled tops the hill right in front of me doing 60. He just missed eating a steel reinforced bumper. I could see the poop piling up in bibs. All I could think of was how could I save this dudes life while my dad drives 25 miles to the nearest medcenter.


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

T4HALO said:


> be careful riding during hunting season. last year I was hunting state land, we recieved a few inches of snow, I'm driving my 3/4 ton Cummins 4x4 out of the woods. A guy on a sled tops the hill right in front of me doing 60. He just missed eating a steel reinforced bumper. I could see the poop piling up in bibs. All I could think of was how could I save this dudes life while my dad drives 25 miles to the nearest medcenter.


There are only certain times during the rifle season that you are able to ride. Early morning, lunchtime and in the evening.
I can't wait to ride either, but there is a long bow season to get through before that.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

You dont have to worry too much about me, I dont ride out in the woods at all during gun season....i'm huntin. Last yr I really just putted up and down the 2-track the cabin is on or stayed on private property.

Rode down the main (gravel) road once or twice to the store around noon, but by that time the local yocals are flying all over the roads on sleds,quads,dirtbikes and muddin trucks that everytime another piece of the muffler rust off the owner somehow thinks its faster.

Not to get off-topic but do they not sell mufflers anywhere north of M-46? 

Ryan


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Going to the UP for the first time this year myself Drummond Island here I come. Itchin' to go I've got the same problem with the deadbeats I ride with cant get them off the couch, Let me know I'm ready to ride.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

skidoojc said:


> Let me know I'm ready to ride.
> 
> 
> Allright!! i'll remember that. I got so disgusted last year weekend after weekend of making plans and last minute cancellations or trying to make plans and getting a bunch of "maybe I can go" or "thats kinda far".
> ...


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Ryan you don't have to tell me everytime right before you get ready to the lame excuses pop up. Don't worry if i dont have the money I won't BS ya I'll tell ya no. It's really not that bad if you split it up like you said as long as you dont stay at the Hilton it's pretty cheap. Ive never rode Gaylord or Kalkaska but i'm down for it. Done alot of Cadillac, Welston, gets a little rough on the weekends but seems to everywhere. Don't ride the REV you'll be at the dealer in a flash. Throw me a PM sometime and we can set it up for a ride.

Take care- Skidoojc


----------



## zeronine (Nov 25, 2005)

skidoojc said:


> Going to the UP for the first time this year myself Drummond Island here I come. Itchin' to go I've got the same problem with the deadbeats I ride with cant get them off the couch, Let me know I'm ready to ride.


You will love riding the UP, but dont neglect the other end....there are tons of great places in the central and western Yoop as well. The Hiawatha forest is treasure chest of riding experiences.Oh, and i almost forgot....if you can stomach the fuel expense, the Keewenaw peninsula is just plain AWESOME!


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

Count me in Boyz! I live down in Tipton, MI, 20 miles W of Dundee but have Family in the E.U.P and do alot of riding uo there in the winter. Absolute best there is, in my Opinion. But we all know what opinions are like. lol

Only got to put 200 mile on the new Fusion last year and I been lookin at her in the pole barn for 3 weeks now, and she's startin to growl in discontent.
But you are all right,,,, must get thru bow season and bear season first.

All you have to do is email me and I will be in Depending on a timley notice.
Good luck all


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

Lonley Polaris, looking for polaris or multiple sleds to hang out with on the weekends. Faithful to owner but I do like to mingle and play in the snow. 
Enjoy long rides together, Fast rides and an occasional boondock.
Do not enjoy playing with high maintanance sleds as they tend to carbon me up and I need the space to run.
Serious enquires only. 
Come to the U.P with me and I will be a great playmate if your owner can and will bring you this far.


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Tipton not to far from me going to drummond in feb for a week. Where do ya do your ridin. Come on snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

Do mostly the EUP, Drummond included. Dad has a place out in Pickford and will start from there and work my way around. Feb is a great time too. Boondockin is great then as well as the trails are at their best.


----------



## buckmasterf7 (Sep 22, 2006)

Nothing beats ridin in the U.P...........I can't wait to hit the trails this year. Hope we got snow on Dec. 1 cuz I plan on takin a trip that first weekend somewhere.

First though gotta shoot that big buck.


----------

